# Shrimping on Jekyll



## caughtinarut (Oct 18, 2016)

How has shrimping been on Jekyll since the Hurricane?


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 22, 2016)

My wife and I have been multiple times since the storm.  Few shrimp  and mullet to be found during the day with the nights not a whole lot better.  Water is muddy, tides have been very high, lots of trash in the water.  What shrimp we have been catching have been good size though.
St. Andrews beach lost 30 inches of sand off the beach in places due to both storms and has changed quite a bit.  There is a trough and hump now that has never been there before.  Many trees along the bank have had the sand washed out from under them and are down.  The picnic area has one tree down in it and large piles of branches and limbs from the cleanup effort.  The rocks by the dock are now fully exposed.
Hope this information helps.


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

